# I need a used automatic rhinestone setting machine



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

I am looking to buy a USED automatic Rhinestone Setting machine. Does anyone have one or know of any for sale?


----------



## sky01 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you already own a automatic machine and are looking to add to your capacity. I think it would not be advisable to go for a used machine if you dont have any experience with it. 

A new machine may be a lot more strain financially but you feel secure of the investment, not to mention training, warranty and the chance to fully concentrate on marketing for your business.

Best of luck !


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm, good concept but im priced out of the market for a New good machine. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sky01 (Mar 12, 2012)

You may opt for the Lease option on the new machine, with the added benefit of trading it in for a bigger machine as your business grows.

Which brand are you interested in ?


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes! A great option. Most likely Cams 1V 6P. I have spoke to the folks at Col Desi & also another company. Their name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## sky01 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know of coldesi, havent heard much about any other distributor.

Cams is a very good machine and a sound investment.

Best of luck


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree.
CAMS is a very strong and productive machine.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Dee, I highly suggest you get a Cams machine and start with the 1v-2p if you have a smaller budget. The Cams machines are work horses, Col Desi is a great Company to work with and when I researched other brands before buying my Cams 1v-2p, I was convinced the Cams was the best. I started with the 1v-2p then upgraded to the 1v-6p in one year and I'm very happy with my machine.


----------

